# How much to feed my food mad WESTIE?



## peznite (Oct 21, 2009)

My west highland terrier weighs about 6kg, around 6.0 to 6.4. She is insanely food motivated. Before I was feeding her 2 meals a day , half a cup in the morning, half a cup at night. That was kibble (high-quality premium grain-free etc). But after a few months she started to skip one of the meals so I stopped feeding 2 meals and just went to one and she was eating the full cup in the morning. About 6 months ago I started feeding her meat with tracers of veggies and other good stuff (home cooked meals) about 120g of it per day every morning. At a vet visit a few weeks ago I asked my vet if she was under-weight and she said no she is fine, but said she could use a slight increase so she recommend uping to 150g of the home cooked meals a day.

My westie still shows she is insanely hungry. Today I did a test and gave her 300g of the home cooked meat n stuff and she ate it all no problem. Then later on we had some treats for her and she went crazy for them. 300g is a lot for a 6kg dog isn't it? How on earth is she still acting like she hasn't ate in days?

By the way I don't just give her the 150g and thats it atm, I give her that as her main meal in the morning to last the day at later in the day she gets a little bit of kibble. 

She also has raw bones once every week or 2. All my friends dogs barely eat...most of them don't even touch their food when they're giving it...all my friends keep saying I don't feed my dog enough because every time I go over to one of there houses my dog is searching for food and will aggressively(dominance?) take food from the other dogs. 

I should mention she bullied her entire litter during feeding times when she was very very young, she wouldn't let any of her litter-mates eat...she actually pushed them all away constantly. She left her litter at 10 weeks of age so it's not like she was too young and didn't learn...she's just ALWAYS been this way.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

6kg is around 13lbs, I think.

Jackson eats Orijen Adult and Acana Grasslands and typically eats 1/2 cup TOTAL a day of kibble. He also gets about a tablespoon of wet food per day mixed in, along with a few chicken jerky treats. He weighs 15lbs. 1 cup a day of food seems like a lot for a 13lb dog on a high quality grain free diet, but I guess it all depends on the individual dog, how much activity she gets, and if she's at a good weight. I certainly wouldn't feed _more _than 1 cup a day. Sometimes I up Jackson to 3/4 cup a day if he was super active or seems extra hungry, but he's never been a food mongrel when it comes to dog kibble.


----------

